# yellow river bass on fire too



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Caught 24 bass at yellow today just trying to stay out the wind. 19 wouldve kept with 3 over 2 lbs. It was easy in the morning when the clouds were abundant and I only caught 10 from noon to 330, but those were centrally located. If this front didnt come thru, they would start spawning. All my fish were on the banks and aggressive. Finesse crawdads were key today and water temps were 65 to 68 degrees. I fished coves on the south end cuz that wind was howling. It kept me from going to blackwater as u can see in the pics. Bass fishing has been awesome for me this past week, hope everyone else has good luck too....


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pics now attachef


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

congrats...great day for sure


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Slammin em!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang son you've been killing em!


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Good job. Looks like we will get just enough cold to keep em off bed for a bit longer.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

You are not the first I have heard of this week having a successful time on the water. I had a friend catch an almost 6lb bass on Saturday. Sounds like the season is off to a good start!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking for tournaments to fish for the last 60 days I'm here. I've got a boat or we could use your's. I can bass fish whatever way is needed. Anyone need a partner? 50 50 split for costs and payout is fine with me...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man you are crushing them, I got to quit hunting and get out on the water.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Catch!!


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

Auguy7777 there is a couple tournaments coming up on March 8. Go to around the tournament trail.com Some club and a couple annual.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch man!


----------

